
How did the letter Z become to be associated with sleeping/snoring? - personjerry
http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/27045/how-did-the-letter-z-become-to-be-associated-with-sleeping-snoring
======
c0achmcguirk
Interesting....a friend of mine has a daughter learning Greek. She asked if
Greek comics used "ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ" (Omega is the last letter of the Greek alphabet)
to depict snoring.

I wanted to know the answer, so I embarked on a journey of Greek comic
searches for people snoring and eventually I found this comic [1]. It shows
people using Greek to communicate, but then the person sleeping is saying
"ZZZZZZZ". I find it hilarious and interesting because Greek doesn't have the
letter Z.

[1] - [https://scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
xta1/v/t1.0-9/1...](https://scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
xta1/v/t1.0-9/12122681_10153595914206007_3561239833782958990_n.jpg?oh=70be7668ca6577a26081af3ca4bdb0cc&oe=56B4DF50)

~~~
tspiteri
Greek does have the letter Ζ, which is the capital Greek zeta. It is written
just like the Latin capital Z.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeta](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeta)

~~~
c0achmcguirk
Derp, you're right. I knew that.

------
bokononon
The Straight Dope has more on this:

[http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/3063/why-is-the-
let...](http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/3063/why-is-the-letter-z-
associated-with-sleep)

------
wink
Isn't that more semiotics than etymology?

